# sick sheep!!! help please!!



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

So I went outside to let Lena and her lamb out to graze this morning and Lena was walking really slow. she started walking in circles and leaning on the fence alot. I seperated her out to feed her so she got some food. She slowly picked at about a cup of grain and nibbled her hay. She seems a little more lively now but still really lopsided. She is a 1.5 years old babydoll southdown ewe. She had a lamb in April and hasn't had any problems. what could it be? stroke? lymes (I just got diagnosed a week and a half ago)? infection? I figured if they got into something they shouldn't have the other 2 whould be sick also?:shrug: Any suggestions whould be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry, I am from the goat forum but noticed your post on the main page. If she were a goat the first thought is always worms. When was she last wormed? Also, does she have a fever? How are her poops? They still could have gotten into something and she is showing signs first or has a lower immunity....I hope a sheep person comes on quick for you!!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I havent had a sick sheep yet. I worry a lot about it because there is so little info about sheep.

While you wait I would put her on just grass hay. Get probios into her first thing.
Probios can only help, not hurt and that rumen doesnt need to shut down.
Get a B-complex injection in her, again cant hurt only help. Boost that appetite, help that rumen, help that immune system. Those are 2 things I would do immediately. 

Check those gums to see if they are pink.
Take her temp to see if there is fever.
Look at her back side to see if she is clean and dry.
Check her udder to see if there is any sign of infection.
Check her hooves for hoof rot.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Good advice, get her temp and check her gums for color. As much info as you can share would help. Diet, and changes etc. salt, mineral ???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabgurl88 said:


> So I went outside to let Lena and her lamb out to graze this morning and Lena was walking really slow. she started *walking in circles *and *leaning on the fence *alot. I seperated her out to feed her so she got some food. She slowly picked at about a cup of grain and nibbled her hay. She seems a little more lively now but still really lopsided. She is a 1.5 years old babydoll southdown ewe. She had a lamb in April and hasn't had any problems. what could it be? stroke? lymes (I just got diagnosed a week and a half ago)? infection? I figured if they got into something they shouldn't have the other 2 whould be sick also?:shrug: Any suggestions whould be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Those are neurological symptoms that could indicate listeriosis:

CLINICAL SIGNS: The first signs of the disease in cattle are 
fever, depression, and loss of appetite. Although not seen in every 
case, the most notable symptom gives this disease its nickname, 
"Circling Disease." Cattle with listeriosis are often seen walking 
in circles. Other, more subtle symptoms include uncoordinated 
movements, leaning against objects, and progressive paralysis. 
Death can occur within 2 to 3 days after the onset of symptoms, but 
cattle can survive for up to 2 weeks with the disease. 

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_40.shtml


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

What do you mean by lopsided?

My first thought was lysteriosis when you mentioned walking in circles. That takes very aggressive antibiotic treatment - quickly, too. Its difficult to treat successfully.

Possible Thiamine deficiency? That can cause head turning and neurological problems. Requires quick action - high doses of Vitamine B - we get ours from our vet (not the b complex, too low a dose of B) 

Could be an ear infection. They will turn their head completely to the side - like a flounder. :^) This also needs aggressive antibiotic therapy. The last case I had, the lamb recovered, but always had a slight head tilt, like he was about to ask a question. 

Any other info you could offer? If I am reading your post correctly, worms don't come to mind, and the three things I've mentioned require immediate medical attention to have a harmonious outcome. :shrug:

Lisa


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Besides Listeriosis, Polio or selenium deficiency, first thing that comes to mind is Meningeal worm...(http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/deerworm.html)
Would required repetitive dose of dewormer (Ivermectrin ot levamisol), and high dose of anti biotics.
In order to be successful, needs to treat ASAP.

Contact your vet !


----------



## perridox (Jun 1, 2006)

Meningeal worm was my first thought as well. Do yo have a lot of deer in your pasture?


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

All the sheep got wormed on shearing day (early June). She is pooping fine. Her backside is clean and dry. Her gums are pink but maybe slightly more pale then usual. I see no signs of infection on her udder and her hooves look fine other then needing to be trimmed. She hs been getting out more to graze in the last few days. And we have been mixing loose hay with their baled. I have tried to get in touch with the vet but their is only one vet who will work on sheep in my area and she can be difficult to get ahold of  Will try again. B-complex shots were my first though of what to do. Will do that as sson as I get home from work with them. This morning my boyfriend went out to feed and she is more lively but still not fully opening her mouth when she baas and has thick milky snot running out of one of her nostrels. I really wish I didn't have to work today. I will pick up Probios, vitamin B, and Ivermec on my way home. whould a dose of penicilin hurt? If it is an infection I want to start fighting it asap. Will try to get the vet again. Until then any more help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> She hs been getting out more to graze in the last few days.


 Has green pasture not been common in her diet before now? Grass teteny is simply magnesium deficiency brought on by an inbalance switching to green grazing. A vit AD shot and cal/mag/phos (I forget the dosage sorry, but 2 doses of 200cc CMP 1am 1pm and 4cc's of AD sounds about right........... if she needs it) Typically grass tetny is pretty severe I'm unsure what a mild case could look like. Add trembling and flat out paddling with her legs and you're more likely looking at gras teteny/magnesium def. Tough one to guess at on a bulletin board the vet is your best bet but now you hav some things to ask about. Any fever?


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I will jump in here to second what others are saying, get her temperature. If you don't know how to do this, first get a rectal thermometer. I have been using a digital human one, bought at my local drug store, they are fast and easy to read. Then, take her temp. rectally. Normal for a sheep is about 100-101. Anything above 102 is a definite fever, and would indicate some kind of infection going on, in which case you can try the penicillin. A high fever can cause many of the symptoms you have described. Good luck - a sick sheep can be a scary experience!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Isn't normal for a sheep 102.5 f ??


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Snot coming out? I would start PenG right away.

You should know within 24 hours if its some illness then because she would hopefully feel better from the anti-biotic.

If she stressed from heat she could very well have developed a pneumonia.
When sheep pant through their mouths, it can result in them getting it.

Its common from what I have read for heat and panting sheep to get pneumonia, and rather quickly. Many sheep are loss every year to heat induced pneumonia.

For the heat I am lucky and have a lot of trees scattered about so my sheep always have grazing areas near trees for shade. 

Also, I dont let them out during the heat of the day...12-3PM.
They get out in the morning, than again after 3. 
If its going to be real hot, 90's... they only go out in the evening after 5PM.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Ross,

my vet is the one who said over 102 is a fever. Perhaps he meant 103 or above. I have treated 2 fevered sheep in the past year, they were both at 104.


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I gave her a dose of Probios and Vitamin B Complex. Her temp is normal. She was not snotty this afternoon when I went out to feed her. She seems a lot more lively and has a bit more of an appitite. Still no luck getting ahold of the vet. If she doesn't get much better by tonight when I get off from work I will start her on PenG. She has always had green grass in her yard but she has been let out into the big field for short stints ( 30-60 mins) a day as of late. They always have a cool shelter to go in and lots of shade (Their yard has trees on 3 sides and buildinds on most of the other) The other 2 still seem healthy. As for giving her vit. A and D TSC only had A&D for cattle??? Thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> As for giving her vit. A and D TSC only had A&D for cattle??


Vitamins are vitamins, no matter what the label says they are "for"


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Hows the ewe doing?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Ross said:


> Has green pasture not been common in her diet before now? Grass teteny is simply magnesium deficiency brought on by an inbalance switching to green grazing. A vit AD shot and cal/mag/phos (I forget the dosage sorry, but 2 doses of 200cc CMP 1am 1pm and 4cc's of AD sounds about right........... if she needs it) Typically grass tetny is pretty severe I'm unsure what a mild case could look like. Add trembling and flat out paddling with her legs and you're more likely looking at gras teteny/magnesium def. Tough one to guess at on a bulletin board the vet is your best bet but now you hav some things to ask about. Any fever?




Ditto, was going to say something similar until I saw this post.
Plus, always make sure they have selenium.

Sometimes you lose one and it's a shame but you can use that as an opportunity to help the rest. Some issues will go around the whole flock given time.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

How is Lena doing ??


----------

